# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Fractales - Viens monter ton niveau, viens !

## Maximelene

Il semblerait qu'un certain nombre de joueurs se sentent "bloqués" dans un certain palier des Fractales, n'arrivant pas à trouver de groupe (ou de bon groupe  ::P: ) pour progresser.

Je propose donc ici d'organiser ensemble des sorties de groupes afin d'aider les plus retardataires d'entre nous à progresser, et à éventuellement leur permettre de découvrir ce merveilleux donjon, guidés par les plus avancés d'entre nous.

Personnellement je suis actuellement au niveau 13, mais je viendrais avec plaisir aider des gens dans des niveaux plus bas.

N'hésitez pas à dire à quel niveau vous en êtes pour trouver des camarades  :;):

----------


## doudou1408

On est level 12 avec Mc Nestea, ça pourrait être sympa de grouper histoire de monter un peu  ::):

----------


## dragou

Les numéros pairs sont assez simple a faire vu que le daily y est lié, on arrive quand même à grouper assez rapidement.

Je suis au numéro 11 pour ma part, du fait que grace aux lags d'hier, on a eu 2 déco simultanées empêchant la progression

----------


## Ananas

Ben moi je fais partie des mecs super a la bourre, je suis toujours au level...1 !

Y'aurai des motives ce soir pour m'accompagner jusqu' au niveau 2 ?

----------


## Korbeil

Un petit GDoc serrait utile non ?  ::P: 

(moi je vous dirais pas mon niveau :x)

----------


## usmcorentin

lvl 8 pour moi :Emo:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je me demande si vous ne vous y prenez pas à l'envers. Ce serait pas mieux d'organiser des soirées Fractales par tranche de niveau ? Par exemple "Tel jour on fait les Fractales de 1 à 4" et tout le monde accepte de partir du niveau le plus bas. Ca vous fait un bon pool de joueurs pour arriver à former plusieurs groupes. Parce que là, comme c'est parti, tout le monde va balancer son niveau et je sens que vous allez avoir du mal à arriver à être 5 pour un niveau précis.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je me demande si vous ne vous y prenez pas à l'envers. Ce serait pas mieux d'organiser des soirées Fractales par tranche de niveau ? Par exemple "Tel jour on fait les Fractales de 1 à 4" et tout le monde accepte de partir du niveau le plus bas. Ca vous fait un bon pool de joueurs pour arriver à former plusieurs groupes. Parce que là, comme c'est parti, tout le monde va balancer son niveau et je sens que vous aller avoir du mal à arriver à être 5 pour un niveau précis.


Complètement d'accord, parce qu'on va se retrouver avec une 10aine-15aine de groupes différent que l'on ne remplira pas ou pas facilement.
De plus, en une soirée on peut éventuellement en faire plusieurs (suivant les dispo bien sûr et le temps qu'il faut pour relever les carpettes  ::ninja:: ) et donc de monter de plusieurs niveaux en une soirée.
Si, pour commencer, on se concentre un peu sur les bas lvl, il y aura rapidement de la chair à canon pour les lvl supérieur, au lieu de faire une trop grande fractures entre les high level et les gros pélos pauvre et moche encore tout en bas de l'échelle fractalaire.


Je proposerais bien pour ce soir à* 21h devant le portail des fractales, le lvl 1 et 2* (puis plus si on a le temps).
Idéalement, il faudrait au moins un expérimenté de plus haut niveau pour babysitter les 4 autres petits nouveaux.

Vaaahn............

N'hésitez pas à lancer d'autres groupes d'autres niveaux, je pense qu'il y a du monde au portillon  :;):

----------


## Narquois

Pas dispo ce soir.

Sinon je suis Niv 5.

----------


## Guitou

En fait faut pas se prendre la tête, on prévoit une fractale et le niveau sera celui du canard le moins avancé.

----------


## usmcorentin

Dispo se soir ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Théoriquement dispo ce soir si vous avez besoin d'un guide  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis lvl4, donc je peux faire des lvl5 (héhé).
Je veux bien aider et être aidée, mais 21h c'est pas une bonne heure ...

----------


## Maderone

Mais Lee Tchii, y'a que toi qui mange à cette heure là ! Sisi, je t'assure  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Non.

----------


## Ananas

VaaahnAnanas.........


 Et de 2 !  ::P:

----------


## mikelion

J'essaierai de venir, j'ai fait quelques lvl1.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ce soir à* 21h devant le portail des fractales, le lvl 1 et 2* (puis plus si on a le temps).

VaaahnusmcorentinMaximelene dit le rouxAnanas...

Mikélion oui, non, ptêt bin qu'oui, ptêt bin qu'non?

----------


## Gordor

Pour info, mercredi 21h, fractale level 1 et 2 si possible
On est 4, manque un canard

++

----------


## Maximelene

C'est normal que tu postes ça sur le topic où on organise cette même sortie ?  :tired:

----------


## Tynril

Je crois que c'est pas la même sortie, Knut le fait avec d'autres gens si j'ai bien compris (des non-canards). Y'aura donc 2 sorties en parallèle au même endroit.  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Si t'aurais bien lu Maxime ( ::ninja:: ) il la fait mercredi soir alors que moi ce soir ... aka mardi  ::rolleyes:: 

Et comme j'ai dit :



> N'hésitez pas à lancer d'autres groupes d'autres niveaux, je pense qu'il y a du monde au portillon


Une groupe pour un soir se fait en grand max dix posts top chrono flood inclus.
Tant que ça se fait pas trop en bordel (c.a.d. trop de regroupement en parallèle) , allez y, on est nombreux donc faut y aller !!!

Par contre, *s'il vous plait*, pour ne pas noyer ce topic, mettez l'essentiel autant que possible :
Une personne qui lance un regroupementDes petits pluzzains pour grouperDiscuter sur l'horaire/date/etc.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ouais, j'me suis cru mercredi en fait. Au temps pour moi.

----------


## Gordor

A un moment j'ai cru devenir fou
bon bin donc tout va bien
vilaine

----------


## Maximelene

J'suis désolé  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

Je rappelle à usmcorentin, Maximelene, Ananas et Mykelion, rdv à 21h devant le portail des fractales!

A tout à l'heure!

----------


## Vaaahn

Je remercie Maximelene pour ses conseils avisés, Ananas, Olih et Xam (et Maxime) pour m'avoir rez un bon nombre de fois.
Cette première en Fractale où dit-on qu'on a fait les fractales les plus difficiles (Grawls, Marais, Draguerres) c'est super bien passé.
On a eu le temps d'en faire qu'une mais c'était bien sympa, full of win et quelques jaunes.

Juste un petit bémol pour usmcorentin et Mykélion : je sais que je m'y suis pris au dernier moment et un peu à l'arrache, mais bon si on dit qu'on vient, c'est qu'on vient, hein  :tired:  sinon on s'abstient si on est pas sûr et qu'on risque de poser un lapin aux coupaings canards.

----------


## Maximelene

Mention spéciale à Olih qui était déjà à poil avant même la fin de la seconde Fractale  ::trollface::

----------


## Gordor

Petit rappel, il manque un canard pour de la fractal level 1, ce soir (mercredi) a 21h
avis aux amateurs !!!

----------


## Guitou

Question anodine et désintéressée qui innocemment ne mange pas pain car totalement fortuite.
Des persos lvl 20 en fractale ça le ferait ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Dans la mesure ou son niveau ne sera pas uppé, je dirai simplement : même pas en rêve

----------


## Anita Spade

Je suppose en connaissant les niveaux, accompagné d'un bon groupe patient, avec l'upscaling du lvl, dans une difficulté accessible, que ça serait jouable, mais personnellement j'attendrai tout de même d'être niveau 30, d'avoir débloqué toutes mes comp et l'élite histoire d'avoir un certain confort, mais n'ayant pas testé je ne peux me prononcer plus avant quand à la faisabilité de l'expérience.

Sur le wiki : _It is designed for Level 80 characters and characters of lower levels will be sidekicked up so that they can participate, i.e. their gear and base stats will be adjusted to their equivalents for an L80 character. However, at higher degrees of difficulty, groups of lower level characters are expected to have difficulty completing the dungeon._

----------


## Guitou

> Dans la mesure ou son niveau ne sera pas uppé, je dirai simplement : même pas en rêve


Tu confonds avec la nouvelle zone peut-être, parce que je suis a peu près sûr que tu es up au lvl 80 en fractale.

[EDIT]Oui voilà Anita donne la source.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ah oui effectivement, j'avais cru voir qu'ils avaient viré ce up de niveau, mais en revenant sur le patch note du 19/11, cela ne concernait que l'arche du lion et la nouvelle zone.

----------


## Maximelene

Hier soir Olih était niveau 48. Difficile de juger de l'impact de son niveau sur l'efficacité de tout le groupe, malgré tout.

----------


## Gordor

aucune idée, si le reste du groupe est très bon, surement, mais ca parait short en compétences

----------


## olih

Ça va dépendre grandement des fractales obtenues et du reste du groupe.
Autrement, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment j'ai pu me retrouver à poil aussi rapidement  :tired: 
Je  suis quasi certain d'avoir réparer  avant de commencer...

PS: on gagne relativement peu d'xp en fractale.

----------


## Vaaahn

Le début m'a foutu rapidement sans capuche et sans gants aussi.
Heureusement qu'on a géré comme des chef (et j'emmerde profondément araignées et autre basilique!).

----------


## Vaaahn

Oyez oyez canards de toutes plumes, vous avez fait un premier tour dans les donjons des fractales, vous en êtes ressorti à poil, en sang et en sueur, après plus ou moins de temps, mais cette première tentavie vous a donné un petit gout de reviens-y, je vous invite à venir mardi 11 Décembre à 20h30 pour :

*Les fractales 2, le retour*

Avec dans les rôles principaux :
Vaaahn............

Inscrivez-vous vite  :;): 
Au moins un habitué est fortement conseillé!

----------


## mikelion

J'ai réussi 3 fractales de suite hier soir, je passe donc level 2 ! Quel exploit !
Il faut dire que j'ai enfin eu une soirée sans lag et sans déconnexions.

Sinon j'ai une question : si on réussi 3 fractales à un niveau inférieur au niveau max que l'on peut jouer (par exemple pour moi réussir 3 fractales level 1), est ce que l'on peut monter de level (et donc pour moi passer level 3 en réalisant des fractales level 1) ? 
C'est un peu con comme question sinon tout le monde jouerait level 1 non ?

----------


## dragou

non on ne monte pas de niveaux

----------


## Guitou

Question con je sais pas mais effectivement ça ne marche pas comme ça.
Sinon tout le monde ferait les lvl 2, 12, 22...

Enfin je te spoile pas la fin des fractales lvl 2. Tu verras par toi même.  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Je vous rappelle pour ce soir à 20h30 :

*Les fractales 2, le retour*

Avec dans les rôles principaux :
Vaaahn............

Aller aller, vous avez fait le premier niveau, mais pas encore le second : gogogo s'inscrire!
Coffre spécial en fin d'anstance assuré  :;): 
Au moins un habitué est fortement conseillé!

----------


## Guitou

J'ai déjà fait le 2nd mais je veux bien venir.

*Ce soir à 20h30 : Les fractales 2, le retour*

Avec dans les rôles principaux :
Vaaahn
...
...
...
Hitally (qui peut laisser sa place à quelqu'un bloqué au niveau 2)

----------


## Ananas

Au vu de l'impossibilite de rentrer en 3W hier soir, je veux bien venir en fractales histoire de faire un truc productif de ma soiree IG ...


Par contre, j'aurais peut-etre 10 a 15 minutes de retard. Mais je serai la.

*Ce soir à 20h30 : Les fractales 2, le retour*

Avec dans les rôles principaux :
Vaaahn
Ananas
...
...
Hitally (qui peut laisser sa place à quelqu'un bloqué au niveau 2)

----------


## Tonight

J'en suis aussi et vous pouvez ajouter Shei également du coup on est 5.

Par contre, j'aurais peut-etre 10 a 15 minutes de retard. Mais je serai la.

*Ce soir à 20h30 : Les fractales 2, le retour*

Avec dans les rôles principaux :
Vaaahn
Ananas
Shei
Tonight
Hitally (qui peut laisser sa place à quelqu'un bloqué au niveau 2)

----------


## Vaaahn

*Ce soir à 20h45 : Les fractales 2, le retour*
(rdv à l'heure prévue devant le portail des fractales)

Avec dans les rôles principaux :
VaaahnAnanasSheiTonightHitally

----------


## Guitou

Par contre, j'aurais peut-etre 10 a 15 minutes de retard. Mais je serai la.
Donc plutôt 21h.






Comment ça c'est pas drôle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Perso, je serais à 20h30 devant le portail, à 45 je lance l'instance et si il en manque, je trouverais des remplaçant dans le /g ou mumble et je lancerais sans les retardataires.
On m'a fait le coup la semaine dernière et on a fini à pas d'heure  ::|:

----------


## Tonight

Pas de problème pour moi.

----------


## Ananas

> On m'a fait le coup la semaine dernière et on a fini à pas d'heure


Nuance, on a fini a pas d'heure parce qu'on s'est tapé les trois plus longues. 

Et parce qu'on était mauvais aussi.

Mais je serai là à l'heure.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Nuance, on a fini a pas d'heure parce qu'on s'est tapé les trois plus longues. 
> 
> Et parce qu'on était mauvais aussi.
> 
> Mais je serai là à l'heure.


Pas faux  ::P: 

Mais on avait quand même déjà perdu genre 45min/1h dès le début  ::|:

----------


## Guitou

Bon désolé c'était une blague au dessus. Mais la réalité a dépassé la fiction.  ::cry::

----------


## Silent

Un petit appel a la communauté canard:

J'aimerais monter un groupe pour ce soir 20h30 pour boucler au minimum 4 Fractales (pour terminer mon event mensuel).
Est ce que ca interesserait qqn?

Peux importe le level (fin pas trop haut quand même) du moment que ca va vite moi ca me convient.

----------


## Guitou

Pour un level en dessous de 11 je suis ok !

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi en dessous de 11?

----------


## Silent

Moi je sui level 2 donc en dessous de 11 c'est bon pour moi  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Pourquoi en dessous de 11?


Parce qu'on est des noobs sans infusion. Donc 10 c'est gérable, au delà de moins en moins.

----------


## Silent

Parce qu'on est des noobs *élémentalistes* sans infusion. Donc 10 c'est gérable, au delà de moins en moins.

----------


## Maderone

Sache que le taux d'agonie est le même du niveau 10 à 19 ! 
Et puis t'as bien vu, on a déjà fait le 16 sans RA ! 
Alors le 11 ou 12, ça va  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Ça serait plus crédible si t'étais pas dans ces niveaux là, vieil intéressé  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

> Sache que le taux d'agonie est le même du niveau 10 à 19 ! 
> Et puis t'as bien vu, on a déjà fait le 16 sans RA ! 
> Alors le 11 ou 12, ça va


Je vais pas mettre en doute ce que tu dis vu que j'ai même pas atteint le niveau 10.
Mais je le fais quand même parce qu'entre le lvl 16 et le 10 j'ai eu la sensation d'une différence sur les dégâts de l'agonie. Au 16 il m'arrivait de me faire OS, au niveau 10 jamais. T'es sûr de toi ?

(non le groupe au lvl 10 était pas meilleur arrêtez d'insinuer que les noobs étaient ailleurs  ::P: )

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais je le fais quand même parce qu'entre le lvl 16 et le 10 j'ai eu la sensation d'une différence sur les dégâts de l'agonie. Au 16 il m'arrivait de me faire OS, au niveau 10 jamais. T'es sûr de toi ?


Les dégâts sont en pourcentage de ta vie maximum, soit au palier 2 (10 à 19) 12,5% de ta vie par tick (pour 4 ticks). Il est donc impossible que tu te sois fait OS par l'agonie. Par contre, les autres dégâts, eux, sont plus élevés au palier 16 qu'au palier 10, ce qui fait qu'effectivement tu as du en subir plus. Mais aucun rapport avec l'agonie elle-même  :;):

----------


## dragou

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Agony

tout y est dit 

De plus a part pour le kraken ou tu te prends d'office de l'agony, tout le reste est esquivable donc c'est meme mieux pour te skiller un peu ^^
(perso avec d'autres joueurs, on s'est essayé au boss élémentaire sans agony au niveau 20, c'était bien hard....)

----------


## Guitou

Déterrage de topic ftw !

Bon les gens, je voudrais me monter un nouveau perso en fractale 10+ (puis 20+ un jour) pour varier les plaisirs. Je verrais bien ma mesmer aller taquiner du gros tentacule visqueux. Du coup, histoire d'avoir un semblant d'organisation en amont avant de lancer des fractales à l'arrache, je cherche les noms des gens qui voudraient monter leurs persos en fractales. Le mien part du niveau 1.

Il ne s'agit pas de créer un groupe fixe, juste de répertorier les gens intéressés pour se retrouver plus facilement. Genre t'es en jeu, tu vois dans le roster de guilde qu'il y a quelques pseudos de gens que tu sais intéressés et hop tu t'organises ta fractale.

Conseil pour débuter : Venez comme vous êtes (un perso lvl 80 c'est quand même préférable), pensez juste qu'au delà du niveau 9 un stuff exo est conseillé (et à partir de 14-16 pratiquement obligatoire).

----------


## olih

Bah, j'ai du reroll <10 donc ça pourrait le faire.

----------


## belreinuem

On pourrait faire un chart avec qui est interressé pour faire des fractales classé par palier de 10 et avec quel classe.
Pour l'instant je suis plutot interressé pour du 10+ avec mon elem et 1+ avec voleur ou guardien.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bonne idée, genre ça : 

*Classe / Niveau fractal / Résistance agonie / Niveau réel*

Elem / fractales 20+ / 15 RA / lvl 20
Gardien / fractales 1 à 10 / 0 RA / lvl 1

A voir si quelqu'un peut modifier le premier post.

@dessous : ouais, bonne idée, je modifie  ::P:

----------


## billybones

Voleur / fractales 20+ / 15 RA / niveau réel 14

----------


## Ananas

Guerrier / fractales 1-? / 0 RA / lvl 4

Mais de toute façon j'aurais pas le temps de jouer avant le 7 avril, donc tout le monde sera déjà niveau 10+  ::cry::

----------


## Tigermilk

Guerrier / Fractale 10 à 20 / 15RA  / lvl 18

----------


## belreinuem

Elem / Fractal 10+ / RA 0 / lvl 12 => Full Exo

Voleur,guardien / Fractal 1+ / RA0 / lvl 1

----------


## Deyo

Nécromant / fractales 1 à 10 / 0 RA / lvl 2

Vous êtes dispos quand ?

----------


## arakaima

Voleur /fractales 10 /0 RA /lvl 6

----------


## Tygra

Necro/fractales 0-10 ou 10+/0 RA/ lvl ...5 dirais

S'il y a des motivés ce weekend j'aimerais bien m'y mettre au moins jusqu'au lvl 10 pour pouvoir looter les anneaux  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est pas encore sûr mais je pense farmer de la fractale <10 avec ma gardienne ce week end histoire de varier un peu de l'elem. Et si jamais y a des gens qui connaissent pas du tout, on s'en fout !  :;):

----------


## Wizi

Envouteur / Fractale 40+ / 45AR / lvl 40

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, donc je cherche des gens pour farmer des fractales inférieures à 10 aujourd'hui, si vous avez des rerolls sans agonie à monter, c'est le moment d'y aller tranquillement  ::):

----------


## Kupid

Bonjour à tous!

Rôdeuse /Fractale 50 +/30 AR/ 57

IG : Tamae Coeursauvage

----------


## perco79

Coucou les canards,

Voleur / fractales 1 à 10 / 0 RA / lvl 80 (ouais j'ai jamais mis les pieds là bas...)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah ben, ça tombait bien en fait qu'on aille faire une fractale o/

----------


## Vaaahn

Si seulement elle aurait pu rapporter qqch ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

@Perco : J'suis toujours < 10 avec ma gardienne (6 ou 7 je crois) donc potentiellement intéressé pour des fractales de ce niveau de temps à autres. J'en ai bouffé pas mal sur un autre perso donc pas trop de souci pour connaitre les techniques  :;):

----------


## Orgazmo

Il est peut être temps que je m'inscrive ici...

Guerrière / Fractale 30+ / 35 RA / lvl 31

IG : Katalina Tchixtchix

----------


## Mr Slurp

Et son fidèle a*l*colyte : 
Mr Slurp
Gardien / Fractales 30+ / 30RA / lvl 30

----------


## perco79

> *Si* seulement elle *aurait* pu rapporter qqch ...


Ahhhh, désolé, faut que je fasse mon grammar nazi là.

Foutez pas du conditionnel passé partout, c'est juste un plus-que-parfait : Si elle *avait* pu rapporter quelque chose.
moyen mnémotechnique : Les "si" n'aiment pas les"r"

ouala oula.... Vaaahn tu pourra te venger de ma remarque en me regardant mourir toutes les 30s en fractale et en te foutant de ma gueule, c'est justice.

----------


## Narquois

Narquois :
Voleur/ Fractales 27+ pour le moment / 25RA / lvl 27

----------


## Ganon23

Fractale LVL 35 avec 35 AR et il y a peu de monde à ce niveau :/

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ahhhh, désolé, faut que je fasse mon grammar nazi là.
> 
> Foutez pas du conditionnel passé partout, c'est juste un plus-que-parfait : Si elle *avait* pu rapporter quelque chose.
> moyen mnémotechnique : Les "si" n'aiment pas les"r".


Ouais mais, non ça compte pas, je la fais tout le temps celle la.
A avoir tellement regardé la Guerre des Boutons (la vraie, celle en noir et blanc) que j'ai usé la bande magnétique de la cassette étant j'étais petit, je l'ai gravé dans ma tête  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Bon ben je m’inscris ici aussi
Nichta: rodeuse 1-10 ou 10+ 0RA Lvl 5
Ali Delen: gardienne même lvl que Nichta

----------


## chatana

cha ta na: necro /Fractale 50 + avec 30R
toujours dispo pour filer un coup de main

----------


## Wizi

On va réup ce topic.

Des canards partant pour un groupe de fractal 40+ ? (C'est trop simple en PU, faut avoir un peu de difficulté avec des canards  ::ninja:: )

----------


## dragou

> On va réup ce topic.
> 
> Des canards partant pour un groupe de fractal 40+ ? (C'est trop simple en PU, faut avoir un peu de difficulté avec des canards )


Yep, le seul problème pour moi étant que je n'ai que rarement la possibilité de faire les fractals (mon war est au level 37 ou 38)

Pour les canards, à ces niveaux 35AR est le strict minimum, 40 étant plus confortable

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

En parlant de fractales, des motivés pour une séance rattrapage de retard en 10+ dans les jours à venir ?
Du style rdv à 21h et enchaine une série pairs et deux impaires (si la deuxième séries ne se fini pas trop tard). En fait je préfèrerais faire la paire en deuxième (je suis lvl 9 là ^^)

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon, ayant obtenu mon succès "Maître du donjon", je vais me relancer dans les fractales, j'ai 40 d'AR, donc je suis partant pour du 40.

----------


## billybones

ayant passé le seuil du lvl 20 ce week end (enfin !) avec 30 d'AR, je suis chaud pour de la fract 26+ (afin de looter des anneaux infusés et ainsi monter mon niveau d'AR ^^)

----------


## Maximelene

> ayant passé le seuil du lvl 20 ce week end (enfin !) avec 30 d'AR, je suis chaud pour de la fract 26+ (afin de looter des anneaux infusés et ainsi monter mon niveau d'AR ^^)


Si tu viens seulement de passer niveau 20+, faire du 26+ spécifiquement ne te donnera rien de plus à l'heure actuelle. Les récompenses sont liées à ton niveaud e fractales actuel, pas au niveau dans lequel tu te trouves  :;):

----------


## billybones

-_- Chiottes... Bon bin je retire ma propal' je compléterai les équipes qui font du 30+ comme d'hab

----------


## Antik

Si je ne suis pas rejeté par les CPC lors de ma candidature, je me ferais un plaisir de participer à ces instances avec vous pour monter mon pauvre niveau personnel.
_(... qui est de 4 ^^)_

----------


## Narquois

Personnellement, je suis Fractal level 39, que j'ai monté essentiellement avec du Pick Up vu le peu d'intéressés lorsque je demande sur le /G.
Du coup, je lance ce message telle une bouteille à la mer pour essayer de mettre en place s'il y a foule des Serious Fractals Runs réguliers à horaires définis.

Ainsi, je propose ce soir 21 h : Fractale 38 ou 40.
Inscrivez vous!

----------


## billybones

> Au sein de la guilde, oui c'est désespérant. 
> 
> Après heureusement qu'il y a le site LFG et encore pour les fractales >= 40, c'est encore peu fréquent.
> Enfin, j'ai pas tout perdu car on m'a montré comment, en voleur, soloter les brasiers de la fractale de glace.


Vas-y balance ton astuce !

Sinon y'a wizi qui est au même niveau que toi dans la guilde, mais tu dois le savoir.

----------


## Narquois

<SPOILER ALERT : POTENTIELLE TECHNIQUE DE PLOW> (J'ai pas très bien compris où se situait la limite  ::ninja:: )

Repère de géolocalisation : tu es face aux brasiers, derrières la falaise que tu viens de descendre, au dela des brasiers le mur de glace. Les mobs arrivent du coté droit. Il n'y a rien du coté gauche.

L'idée est d'utiliser un spot à la limite de la zone qui donne le buff de chaleur et qui n'entraine pas l'aggro des mobs.

Lorsque les mobs n'ont plus d'aggro, généralement, ils vont se mettre du coté gauche.
Du coup, cela crée un spot coté droit où tu peux avoir le buff de chaleur sans avoir l'aggro des mobs. Tu y restes le temps des brasiers puis tu utilises le refuge pour aller rallumer les feux (sauf celui le plus proche des mobs) et retour au safe spot.

Et après tu déco à la 3eme fractale...

----------


## Maderone

Je commence à comprendre pourquoi tu t'es fait déco. Tu le sens le messages des Dieux de la Tyrie ? 
Je vais t'aider : "Les techniques de plow, cay le maal".

----------


## Narquois

J'aimerai surtout la définition "d'une technique de plow" afin d'avoir une base de discussion commune.  ::o: 
C'est surtout que vous êtes incapables d'en donner une, donc ça reste subjectif et arbitraire.  :^_^: 

Sinon j'ai looté Dusk ce matin dans le coffre du Golem  ::wub::   ::wub:: , comment le grand prête Maderone l'interprète-t-il : est ce un signe de richesse ou un pancarte indiquant la longue route pour Twilight (et donc Eternity)?  ::huh::   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Ça sent le cheat ! 
Je te parle d'Olih qui choppe des précurseurs à foison et paf t'en as une ?! On va vite te virer de la guilde tu vas voir...

----------


## Maximelene

> J'aimerai surtout la définition "d'une technique de plow" afin d'avoir une base de discussion commune. 
> C'est surtout que vous êtes incapables d'en donner une, donc ça reste subjectif et arbitraire.


Un exploit, c'est l'utilisation de mécaniques de jeu non prévues par les développeurs qui, dans des cas spécifiques, te donnent un avantage clair et précis sur un élément du jeu.

Dans ton cas, la capacité à le faire seul en évitant totalement les mobs. Dans d'autres, éviter des mécaniques de donjon (les portes à ouvrir dans les Fractales draguerres), de boss (amener les mobs hors de la salle dans cette même Fractale pour ne pas avoir à subir les dégâts du boss), ou simplement des mobs (contourner les packs de mobs de la Fractale "boss").

Ça n'est pas subjectif, c'est logique, mais vous refusez de comprendre parce que vous aimez trop utiliser ces exploits.

----------


## olih

> J'aimerai surtout la définition "d'une technique de plow" afin d'avoir une base de discussion commune. 
> C'est surtout que vous êtes incapables d'en donner une, donc ça reste subjectif et arbitraire. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai looté Dusk ce matin dans le coffre du Golem  , comment le grand prête Maderone l'interprète-t-il : est ce un signe de richesse ou un pancarte indiquant la longue route pour Twilight (et donc Eternity)?


Demande à tatsukan si ça l'intéresse  ::trollface::

----------


## Narquois

> Un exploit, c'est l'utilisation de mécaniques de jeu non prévues par les développeurs qui, dans des cas spécifiques, te donnent un avantage clair et précis sur un élément du jeu.


Allez un peu de débat ! 

Sans m’appesantir sur le fait que sans avoir exprimé mon avis ou mon appréciation sur l’utilisation d’exploit, je me retrouve dans le sac que ceux qui aiment trop les utiliser et sans rentrer dans les débats philosophiques, c’était lundi… voici mon point de vue :

Ta définition reste bancale dans le sens où tu ne peux te substituer aux développeurs (a moins que tu ne fasses partie de l’équipe d’Anet à l'insu de ton plein gré). 
Donc nous ne pouvons juger qu’une utilisation d’un mécanisme du jeu n’est pas prévue par les développeurs que lorsqu’il est corrigé, donc a posteriori.

Ainsi tout jugement a priori est logiquement biaisé.
Par contre, il y a évidement le bon sens et je te rejoins sur certains exploits, mais cela reste du domaine subjectif.
Néanmoins, je pense qu’il y a des situations où l’utilisation de compétences sont facillitantes (mur gardien, zone de fufu) sans être de l’exploit. Exemple : l'ouverture de la porte (bombe ou torche) sur la fractale Draguerres.

D’ailleurs, comme tu te justifies lorsque tu maintiens en vie un des sectateurs sur la fractales du Titan au niveau des sceaux des bras pour empêcher le pop des sectateurs ?
Cela te donnent un avantage clair et précis, non ? Tu penses que c’est prévu par les développeurs ?

----------


## Maderone

Enfin quelqu'un d'intelligent avec qui débattre sur le sujet  ::P: 
Ça change.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ta définition reste bancale dans le sens où tu ne peux te substituer aux développeurs (a moins que tu ne fasses partie de l’équipe d’Anet à l'insu de ton plein gré). 
> Donc nous ne pouvons juger qu’une utilisation d’un mécanisme du jeu n’est pas prévue par les développeurs que lorsqu’il est corrigé, donc a posteriori.


Pour un paquet de trucs, c'est quand même assez évident.




> Néanmoins, je pense qu’il y a des situations où l’utilisation de compétences sont facillitantes (mur gardien, zone de fufu) sans être de l’exploit. Exemple : l'ouverture de la porte (bombe ou torche) sur la fractale Draguerres.


Faciliter, c'est un tout autre domaine que éviter des mécaniques entières. Le mur de renvoi, il a été développé, conçu tel quel par Anet. Et dans ton exemple, la furtivité facilite l'ouverture de la porte, mais ne fait pas éviter totalement les mécaniques (pas plus que lors de toute autre utilisation de la furtivité, qui a été codée telle quelle par net). Mais je suis d'accord que certains cas sont difficiles à juger, celui-ci notamment, qui me fait hésiter, puisqu'il se rapproche finalement pas mal du cas qui a lancé la discussion. D'autres, clairement pas.




> D’ailleurs, comme tu te justifies lorsque tu maintiens en vie un des sectateurs sur la fractales du Titan au niveau des sceaux des bras pour empêcher le pop des sectateurs ?
> Cela te donnent un avantage clair et précis, non ? Tu penses que c’est prévu par les développeurs ?


C'est un exemple disons énervant, mais à mon avis c'est de l'exploit. Il est assez clair et logique que ça n'a pas été conçu ainsi, et cela permet d'éviter une des mécaniques du combat (le repop des mobs qui oblige à aller vite), même si on ne l'évite que sur la moitié du combat.

Après, au palier où j'en suis on n'a jamais réussi à passer sans utiliser cette technique, ce qui m'énerve au plus haut point. Mais je sais que d'autres y parviennent.


Bref, il faut savoir faire la part entre un exploit et une utilisation intelligente des mécaniques du jeu. Le dernier terme est clair : utilisation intelligente *des mécaniques du jeu*. Donc des trucs implantés volontairement dans le jeu. Se stacker sur un boss pour l'empêcher d'effectuer sa "routine", ce n'est pas une mécanique de jeu. Utiliser un portail d'envoûteur pour accélérer les déplacements entre les sceaux avec le marteau, c'est une utilisation intelligente de mécaniques prévues par les développeurs.

Et surtout, surtout, il faut arrêter le déploiement de mauvaise foi qui consiste à croire que ce genre de mécanique a été mis en place volontairement par les développeurs. Quand ils créent leurs events, les développeurs ne mettent pas volontairement un coin dans lequel tu peux afk en ne preant aucun dégât jusqu'à la fin.

----------


## Charmide

> Bref, il faut savoir faire la part entre un exploit et une utilisation intelligente des mécaniques du jeu. Le dernier terme est clair : utilisation intelligente *des mécaniques du jeu*. Donc des trucs implantés volontairement dans le jeu. Se stacker sur un boss pour l'empêcher d'effectuer sa "routine", ce n'est pas une mécanique de jeu. Utiliser un portail d'envoûteur pour accélérer les déplacements entre les sceaux avec le marteau, c'est une utilisation intelligente de mécaniques prévues par les développeurs.


Tu mets en gras le mauvais truc. T'as toi même défini comme un truc de plow contourner les premières portes de la fractales draguerres. Pour faire ça, tu utilises: 1) le déplacement, 2) le saut. Les deux sont *des mécaniques de jeux*. 

Quant à la prévision par les développeurs, le second critère, il est tout aussi ambigu. Les développeurs de jeu ne prévoient pas tout quand ils bossent, il crée des mécanismes distincts dont ils connaissent vaguement les potentielles interactions, mais tout en laissant une marge d'inconnu et de créatif qui sera bouchée par les joueurs. 
Je suis à peu près sûr qu'aucun développeur n'a prévu l'utilisation du portail d'envouteur lorsqu'il a décidé de la mécanique de la fractal du géant. Aucun développeur n'avait prévu quels builds domineraient le metagame, ça empêche pas les talents & cie d'avoir été développés avec une idée en tête. 

Bref, non, c'est une définition tout à fait subjective et qui n'a rien d'évidente. A part la décision ou non des devs de retirer le truc du jeu une fois qu'il s'est développé, y'a pas vraiment de juge de paix.

----------


## purEcontact

Charmide qui discute sur le forum d'un jeu auquel il ne joue plus d'une instance dans laquelle il n'a que très rarement foutu les pieds.
Priceless.

 ::ninja:: 
 ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

> Charmide qui discute sur le forum d'un jeu auquel il ne joue plus d'une instance dans laquelle il n'a que très rarement foutu les pieds.
> Priceless.


Je suis niveau 19 en fractales sinon, j'y ai pas mal foutu les pieds et le sujet présent m'est pas inconnu.

----------


## Snydlock

> Bref, il faut savoir faire la part entre un exploit et une utilisation intelligente des mécaniques du jeu. Le dernier terme est clair : utilisation intelligente *des mécaniques du jeu*. Donc des trucs implantés volontairement dans le jeu. Se stacker sur un boss pour l'empêcher d'effectuer sa "routine", ce n'est pas une mécanique de jeu. Utiliser un portail d'envoûteur pour accélérer les déplacements entre les sceaux avec le marteau, c'est une utilisation intelligente de mécaniques prévues par les développeurs.


Ouais mais le système d'aggro, c'est bien une mécanique de jeu. Et c'est ce qu'utilise l'astuce de Narquois.
Et sinon, longer les murs dans les donjons pour éviter les packs de mobs, bah c'est un exploit.

_Relance de 10._  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Mais non, tu comprends pas. En marchant pour longer le mur d'un donjon, tu utilises une mécanique du jeu prévue par les devs (marcher), il n'y a donc aucun exploit !  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

On va faire un petit up de ce topic.

Il y a des canards intéressé par faire régulièrement des fractales de niveau 41-50 ?
Il est aussi possible de faire des niveaux inférieurs ou en mode découverte (sans résistance à l'agonie nécessaire), on commence à presque maîtriser le donjon et les loots qui vont avec  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Quelle bonne idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

Je suis level 30 avec ma War, et pour une fois dispo ce weekend si y'a des fractaleux !

----------


## Wizi

Des canards partant pour faire une fois par semaine une fractale 50 (il faut au strict minimum 70 résistance à l'agonie sur terre, sous l'eau on peut facilement éviter la fractale au besoin ) ?

----------


## ivanoff

Partant ! Je serais dispo surtout le weekend.

----------


## Sephil

Ouais, quand y aura pas Ivanoff !  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Bah partant aussi (mais le weekend).
M'enfin, tu espères toujours avoir le tonique ?

----------


## Wizi

Oui toujours et puis c'est un bon nid à arme élevé aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Oui toujours et puis c'est un bon nid à arme élevé aussi


Bah, on en a fait une ce weekend et une la semaine d'avant et nada rien net que dalle.


Spoiler Alert! 


Bon d'accord c'était des 49 à cause de snyd  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Snydlock

M'en fout, j'ai eu une pièce d'armure.  :B): 
Elle ne me sert à rien mais quand même.
Et puis ne vous plaignez pas, hein, déjà que vous avez du mal à trouver un 5e joueur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi j'suis même pas 40, bande de mécréants  :Emo:

----------


## Tigermilk

Je monte, je monte, mais je suis que 35 la. 

Par contre pour chopper plus de RA va me falloir farmer mettre des infusions sur mon armure, et ca coute un peu un bras je trouve !

----------


## Sephil

Osef du niveau, ce qui compte c'est la résistance, pour lancer 50 y a Wizi et Olih !  ::): 

Pour les infusions c'est 75 tokens, je trouve vraiment pas ça cher.

----------


## revanwolf

sauf que les infusions d'armures demande celle qui se loot en fractale et qu'a l'hv ben c'est pas donné.

edit:auto correction,les infusions +5 coute environ 2po allez au dessus coute excessivement cher par contre et encore plus si tu dois craft l'armure élevé.

----------


## Sephil

Non.

Les infusions que tu loot ne servent qu'à 3 slots (anneaux infusés et backpack infusé).  :;):

----------


## Tigermilk

> Osef du niveau, ce qui compte c'est la résistance, pour lancer 50 y a Wizi et Olih ! 
> 
> Pour les infusions c'est 75 tokens, je trouve vraiment pas ça cher.


Ca marche pour les slots d'armure ?

----------


## Wizi

Les infusions pour les armures celles achetées 75 token suffisent ou toute infusions défensive/versatile avec de la résistance à l'agonie et +5 dans une stat

----------


## Tigermilk

Cool du coup vais pouvoir faire de la fractale 45+ si vous voulez de moi !

----------


## Snydlock

> Moi j'suis même pas 40, bande de mécréants


Moi non plus.

Pour la RA, ce ne sont pas les infusions qui coutent chères mais l'armure nécessaire pour les appliquer.
Perso, si vous avez trop de lin, je suis ouvert aux dons.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso j'ai deux-trois boites avec des stats moisies, je sais juste pas sur quel perso les mettre  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

J'ai vu le topic je me suis dit.. Je vais enfin pour recommencer à up... Mais lvl 50 okay... à dans 3ans.. o/.

Sinon le stackage des infu c'est combien ? Parce qu'appliquer une +10 crafter et ne pas pouvoir la récup' pour continuer de la monter sans détruire l'armure, je trouve ça un tantinet abusé..

----------


## revanwolf

tu est au courant qu'il y a un item à la boutique pour ça(l'extracteur d'amélioration à 250 gemmes)et de toute façon les élevé ne se recycle pas.

----------


## Sephil

> J'ai vu le topic je me suis dit.. Je vais enfin pour recommencer à up... Mais lvl 50 okay... à dans 3ans.. o/.
> 
> Sinon le stackage des infu c'est combien ? Parce qu'appliquer une +10 crafter et ne pas pouvoir la récup' pour continuer de la monter sans détruire l'armure, je trouve ça un tantinet abusé..


85 avec uniquement du +5 sur tous les slots disponibles de ton perso.

70 suffisent pour du lvl 50 qui est le lvl maximum actuel, donc aucun besoin d'acheter des +10.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bonjour, vous prenez les lvl 10 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

On prend n'importe qui à partir du moment qu'il y a le minimum de résistance à l'agonie et qu'il est sur mumble

----------


## Tigermilk

> Pour la RA, ce ne sont pas les infusions qui coutent chères mais l'armure nécessaire pour les appliquer.
> Perso, si vous avez trop de lin, je suis ouvert aux dons.


Full élévé berzeker sur mon War  :B): 

I am ready !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Perso, si vous avez trop de lin, je suis ouvert aux dons.


Tu sais que tu peux acheter ton lin en karma ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu sais que tu peux acheter ton lin en karma ?


marchant cœur karma 40/50 et ensuite forge mystique non?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> marchant cœur karma 40/50 et ensuite forge mystique non?


Yep, enfin pour être précis, c'est le vendeur Cœur "Enseigner l'élevage de crabes aux quaggans" au nord ouest sur la map "Côte de la marée sanglante" qui vend des gants léger qui ne donne que du léger recyclable à la forge mystique.

De mémoire, ça donne un taux de conversion du karma en gold de 1k karma pour 10pa.

----------


## Sephil

Ce qui est ridiculement bas.

On en revient toujours au même résultat : si tu veux quelque chose sur GW2, le mieux c'est de farmer des po et d'acheter à l'HV.

----------


## olih

> Perso j'ai deux-trois boites avec des stats moisies, je sais juste pas sur quel perso les mettre


Tu sais que les élevés sont liés au compte maintenant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Donc faut que j'atteigne les +70 d'AR.. Je vais voir ça :D.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Tu sais que les élevés sont liés au compte maintenant ?


Yep, c'est juste que j'hésite entre elem, ingé et war ... J'imagine que je prendrai armure lourde, histoire de jouer war/guard :/

----------


## alicesutaren

Je serai également intéressé pour partir en fractales ! 
Niveau 38 actuellement et il ne me manque plus qu'à infuser 2 accessoires pour monter à 60 de résistance à l'agonie... 
Si vous voulez bien d'un élémentaire tanky/soin...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> 85 avec uniquement du +5 sur tous les slots disponibles de ton perso.


Attends ça fait du 17 emplacements ...
Tu fais ça comment ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Armure : 6*5
Dos + amulette + colifichets : 4*5
Anneaux : 4*5
Arme : 2*5

Ouais, j'vois pas  ::P:

----------


## Tigermilk

Je suis pret pour de la fractale 50.

Vous avez des horaires ou vous montez des groupes? Je finis assez souvent en PU pour faire des fractales.

----------


## Sephil

Pas d'horaire, ni de jour prédéfini jusqu'à présent.
On peut éventuellement s'en fixer dans le week end.





> Armure : 6*5
> Dos + amulette + colifichets : 4*5
> Anneaux : 4*5
> Arme : 2*5
> 
> Ouais, j'vois pas


Le dos peut avoir 2 slots.

/letmewikithatforyou: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Agony_Resistance

----------


## Bartinoob

Améwé j'avais oublié l'infusion  ::o:

----------


## alicesutaren

Je me suis planté dans mes calculs, je pensais pourvoir infuser les anneaux.
Je suis pas prêt du tout pour la fractale 50... 

||orz...

----------


## Tigermilk

Du monde pour fractale HL cette aprem ? (plutôt en début d'aprem d'ailleurs)

----------


## alicesutaren

Oui. Enfin, là c'est trop tard  ::(:

----------


## ds108j

Je tenais à remercier les canards m'ayant accompagné pour ma fractale hier !

Bientôt lvl 6, youhou !

\o/

----------

